# Is The Orc and The Pie a well-designed adventure module?



## Quasqueton (Jul 28, 2006)

Is the D&D3 adventure module _The Orc and The Pie_ a well-designed adventure module?







I’m not asking if you like it or had fun with it. I’m not asking if it is a great piece of D&D history. Just, is it well designed as a published adventure for general D&D play?

If it is, what could current module designers/authors learn from it? What should current module designers/authors try to emulate about it?

Quasqueton


----------



## diaglo (Jul 28, 2006)

yes.


----------



## Shade (Jul 28, 2006)

Absolutely!  It takes an overused monster and presents it in a fresh and exciting way.  (Who knew that orcs liked sweets?)


----------



## Henry (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't believe you're asking this. 

I'll say yes, because it serves its purpose exceptionally well. 

True story: Rel ran an Orc game as a one-shot at gameday. The "heroes" of an orc tribe had to save their chief, and slay some adventurers. At the end of the adventure, he pulled out an honest-to-god apple pie from his gaming bag for everyone at the table to share, as the endgame treasure. 

I shall always hold a fondness in my heart for Mugnutz the Blue.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 28, 2006)

I say no because not only does it not accommodate player choice, it doesn't even attempt to create the illusion of player choice (which is a far more important element).  This is worse than a railroad -- it's a railway station with no tracks going off in any direction!  

It would, however, make a great TV sitcom.


----------



## Wystan (Jul 28, 2006)

How to describe Orc and Pie....This is an adventure that causes the players to have existential questions...How did the orc get here, why does he hav a pie, who made the pie, can I have some pie...etc.

So I feel that this is a good thing as it makes the players look at things in a very different light, sort of like Adventures in Dungeonland did. So I would have to say....

Other


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 28, 2006)

Of course it's well designed - it includes pie!
All well designed adventures include pie


----------



## The_Gneech (Jul 28, 2006)

Mmm, pie...

-The Gneech


----------



## BigCat (Jul 28, 2006)

It is an excellent tournament module.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 28, 2006)

BigCat said:
			
		

> It is an excellent tournament module.



quoted for troof.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 28, 2006)

Q: What is the value of pie?

A: Ask the orc.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 28, 2006)

That rules. Victory and pie, what more could one ask for?



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> At the end of the adventure, he pulled out an honest-to-god apple pie from his gaming bag for everyone at the table to share, as the endgame treasure.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jul 28, 2006)

The CR is all wrong.  I think the orc needs a Mearls re-write.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry, but I vote "no" on this one.  The "adventure" (if you can call it that) is littered with nonsensical WTF? moments from start to finish.  How did the orc and/or pie get into the room?  There aren't even any doors!!  Or maybe it's not a room - maybe it's a field or a tent or a gazebo.  Who can tell?  The adventure needs to make vital details like this clear or risk loss of all versamiltiude.  Sure, a creative DM could concoct an involved explanation to cover these glaring omissions, but that's pretty poor design imho.  A decent adventure would at least take the time to explain how the orc got the pie, how it keeps it fresh, what the contents of the pie are, whether the bakery knows one of its pies is missing and what it's doing about it.  Sheeesh.  What next?  Tunnelling gnomes with spoons??!!!


----------



## Wyrm Pilot (Jul 28, 2006)

Sure it requires a bit of DM improv on some of the finer details, but I see it as being a good Part 1 In a Series kind of adventure. It's a springboard to "Orc and Danish," "Orc and One Dozen Donuts," and "The Great Orc Bakery." 

Cheers,
Wyrm Pilot
____________________



> *Anyone who uses the phrase "easy as stealing candy from a baby" has never tried to steal candy from a baby.*
> _-- R. Hood_


----------



## Nomad4life (Jul 28, 2006)

I once thought about writing a techno-thriller called “Orc & Pi” but then passed my sanity check and didn’t.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 28, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> This is worse than a railroad -- it's a railway station with no tracks going off in any direction!





Railway Station?  More like the restroom at a bus depot!  Who would go after such a pie?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 28, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I vote "no" on this one.  The "adventure" (if you can call it that) is littered with nonsensical WTF? moments from start to finish.  How did the orc and/or pie get into the room?  There aren't even any doors!!  Or maybe it's not a room - maybe it's a field or a tent or a gazebo.  Who can tell?  The adventure needs to make vital details like this clear or risk loss of all versamiltiude.  Sure, a creative DM could concoct an involved explanation to cover these glaring omissions, but that's pretty poor design imho.  A decent adventure would at least take the time to explain how the orc got the pie, how it keeps it fresh, what the contents of the pie are, whether the bakery knows one of its pies is missing and what it's doing about it.  Sheeesh.  What next?  Tunnelling gnomes with spoons??!!!




Are you sure you DMed this? And are recollecting the adventure correctly? I'm converting it to 3e right now, and I just don't agree with several of your assessments.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 28, 2006)

This poll is the bomb.


----------



## The_Gneech (Jul 28, 2006)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> The CR is all wrong.  I think the orc needs a Mearls re-write.




Take away his battleaxe and give him a rubber knife. Also, remove his low-light vision, 'cause it doesn't come up in combat.

-The Gneech  

PS: Just kidding! You da man, Mr. Mearls!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jul 28, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Are you sure you DMed this? And are recollecting the adventure correctly? I'm converting it to 3e right now, and I just don't agree with several of your assessments.



Quite sure.  I have it open in front of me and my DM notes are all over it.  I once built an entire campaign based around pies so there's no need to come in here with your straw hats and misredirectionalisation.

You know, I'm sorry to spoil the fanboi lovefest here, but a few other posters have mentioned problems with the adventure, so it's not like I am some lone mad pie-salesman ranting on a street corner, OK?  People need to take off their rose-tinted glasses and see the pie for what it really is - overpowered Cookian goofery at its worst.  _Catoblepas and Flan_ was at least logical in design and execution.  This offering is all crust and no filling.


----------



## Henry (Jul 28, 2006)

the Jester said:
			
		

> This poll is the bomb.




Na, it's the plum.

Or maybe the rhubarb? Possibly even the blueberry!


----------



## Wombat (Jul 28, 2006)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yes.




QFT


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, it is a well-designed marketing ploy, that's for sure. . .  It is proof that humorous nostalgia will sell lots of t-shirts. . .


----------



## MarkB (Jul 28, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Absolutely!  It takes an overused monster and presents it in a fresh and exciting way.  (Who knew that orcs liked sweets?)



Well, that's true of the original module, certainly. Unfortunately, I hear that the 3.5 update has stripped this classic adventure of its unique flavour and mystique by redesigning the pie as a pork pie.


----------



## Allandaros (Jul 28, 2006)

A pork pie? Those culturally insensitive clods! Don't they know that some adventurers can't eat pork? What possible motivation does a vegetarian monk have for going on this adventure now?!??


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 28, 2006)

So what is the Pie's motivation here?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2006)

It needs to be streamlined more. Polymorph the Orc into a pie.


----------



## painandgreed (Jul 28, 2006)

Other. It's not a module, but rather an encounter. Even if cheap, I expect a module to entertain the players for a session or majority of one at least. Too little to this. Not a good example of a module for others to follow.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2006)

This adventure is a modern classic, already celebrated in parodies and homages.

It also gives us the sort of fluff that so many adventures are missing. Why did it take 30 years to let us know about the dietary habits of orcs?

The use of a non-conventional treasure marks a break from routine adventures, where gold and magic items are the primary rewards (other than experience points).

Frankly, the people who are voting "no" on this poll are clearly unwilling to think outside the box as to what an adventure can be, not what it always has been. Plus, they smell like feet and animals hate them.


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jul 28, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It needs to be streamlined more. Polymorph the Orc into a pie.



You just opened up a can of worms there.

In the new new errata for polymorph, this will give the Orc the name "pie," the caloric value and aroma of a pie, the general appearance of a pie, the HD of the baker who made the pie, and the natural attacks of a clown or student protestor (that is, a pie), while retaining the type "orc."  Some other pie elsewhere will then take on the movement forms and special qualities of an orc, without actually being an orc, except on Tuesdays.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm going to confess I only relatively recently heard of this module.  Can someone fill me in on when this 'module' was created, originally run, and what sort of purpose it originally had?

It seems ot me to be the inverted opposite of the module Tomb of Horrors.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 28, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Railway Station?  More like the restroom at a bus depot!  Who would go after such a pie?




Yeah, you have no idea _where_ that orc has been. I mean, really...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2006)

I think all you haters are going to be the first to snap up the Orc & Pie supermodule Baker's Dozen, don't pretend otherwise.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2006)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I'm going to confess I only relatively recently heard of this module.  Can someone fill me in on when this 'module' was created, originally run, and what sort of purpose it originally had?
> 
> It seems ot me to be the inverted opposite of the module Tomb of Horrors.



Click the link in the first post.


----------



## Sleepy Voiced (Jul 28, 2006)

Total Monte Haul.


----------



## Sejs (Jul 28, 2006)

Nomad4life said:
			
		

> I once thought about writing a techno-thriller called “Orc & Pi” but then passed my sanity check and didn’t.





C'mon, that'd be awesome!  Add in a group of clerics that believes the pie is the secret to unlocking the true name of god and you're set!


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 28, 2006)

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> Or maybe it's not a room - maybe it's a field or a tent or a gazebo.




Mark Hope said _GAZEBO_!!

What a rat bast@rd DM - Gazebo and Pie is a guanranteed TPK

Gazebo's are broken


----------



## The_Gneech (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree that 3.0 gazebos were broken, but they totally got nerfed with 3.5.

My suggestion would be to add the psuedonatural template to the gazebo and advance it by 2 HD. Or maybe just give it a level of fighter.

-The Gneech


----------



## Glyfair (Jul 28, 2006)

Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> Are you sure you DMed this? And are recollecting the adventure correctly? I'm converting it to 3e right now, and I just don't agree with several of your assessments.



Yeah, and when are we going to get the treasure breakdown of this?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 28, 2006)

Ran this one as a demo game for wife and one of her friends.  I had to add in a bit more background and a few extra details.  It went pretty well except for the loss of 1 PCs paladin-hood, when she  bought a replacement pie, and tried to pass it off as the stolen one instead of chasing the orc.  
(please do not turn this into a paladin thread) 


It also spawned the IC phrase "easy as taking pie from a pig in a ten"


----------



## Brother MacLaren (Jul 28, 2006)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> Yeah, and when are we going to get the treasure breakdown of this?




Energy 223 kcal 
Protein 1.9 g 
Total Carbohydrates 32.9 g 
Total Sugars 15.3 g 
Total Fat 10 g 
Saturated Fat 1.5 g 
Polyunsaturated Fat 3.7 g 
Monounsaturated Fat 4.2 g 
Dietary Fiber 0.8 g 
Cholesterol 0 mg 
Sodium 270 mg


----------



## BOZ (Jul 28, 2006)

good?  how could anything possibly be better?  

it's the ultimate in design simplicity!


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 28, 2006)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> You just opened up a can of worms there.
> 
> In the new new errata for polymorph, this will give the Orc the name "pie," the caloric value and aroma of a pie, the general appearance of a pie, the HD of the baker who made the pie, and the natural attacks of a clown or student protestor (that is, a pie), while retaining the type "orc."  Some other pie elsewhere will then take on the movement forms and special qualities of an orc, without actually being an orc, except on Tuesdays.




It's quite clever really, now the creature is _both_ orc and pie, simultaneously.  This grants it quite a few tasty advantages, and one rather large disadvantage.


----------



## Monte At Home (Jul 28, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> It's quite clever really, now the creature is _both_ orc and pie, simultaneously.




Like Schrodinger's Orc. Or would it be Schrodinger's Pie? You don't know if it's monster or treasure until you go on the adventure.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 28, 2006)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> Total Fat 10 g
> Saturated Fat 1.5 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat 3.7 g
> Monounsaturated Fat 4.2 g



I think you'll probably need to SBLOCK the answer to this (and I hope I'm not spoiling the module just by asking, not that current players should really be browsing this thread), but what does the other 0.6 g of fat consist of?


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 28, 2006)

mmmmhmmmmm pie. 

It's a cute little encounter. Sure its not long, there's little player choice but thats part of its beauty. It's simple. You can expand it if you like


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 28, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Sure its not long, there's little player choice but thats part of its beauty. It's simple.




I want your players.  With mine, this adventure is far to complicated to prepare for.  Assuming their goal is to get the pie (some days, their goal might be to acquire the orc), they might:

- Kill the orc, take the pie
- Use diplomacy on the orc to get the pie
- Intimidate the orc to give them the pie
- Insult the orc, and get the pie thrown at them
- Sneak past the orc, and steal the pie
- Tunnel under the orc, and take the pie
- Buff, scry the orc, teleport in, and take the pie
- Teleport in and eat the pie while fending off the orc with total defense
- Charm the orc, and make him open a bakery
- Attack the orc with nonlethal damage, capture him, and use him as slave labor in their pie factory
- Pickpocket the orc to obtain the receipe for the pie, which is then sold to the highest bidder
- Perform an obscene ritual to corrupt the pie, thus leading to the downfall of the orc tribe, after which the party steals the receipe and bakes their own pie
- Summon nature's ally to have a raccoon, a dodo, and an undead monkey steal the pie for them
- Develop a religion around the relationships of orcs and pies

I mean, how do you possibly prepare for so many options?


----------



## GSHamster (Jul 28, 2006)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> I mean, how do you possibly prepare for so many options?




Not to mention that some groups might just say, "Who cares about pie, let's go find some cake!", completely ruining all the DM's hard work.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it is. Simple and straight-forward.




			
				Nomad4life said:
			
		

> I once thought about writing a techno-thriller called “Orc & Pi” but then passed my sanity check and didn’t.




Sounds like math murder mystery. I'm disappointed you didn't write it (and it sounds 20 times more exciting than _Numbers_).


----------



## wmasters (Jul 28, 2006)

GSHamster said:
			
		

> Not to mention that some groups might just say, "Who cares about pie, let's go find some cake!", completely ruining all the DM's hard work.




Oh come now, who would choose cake over pie? 

Orc and Pie is surely the epitomie of adventures that all others aspire to, combining RP elements, moral dilemma and with the potential of exciting combat, while leaving enough open for the DM to easily add it in to his campaign world. I hear WoTC are considering including it as an introductory adventure in 4e...

The OP asks what other designers could learn from this module as well.. the answer is surely more pie. And not those cheap pies that are all crust and no filling either.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 28, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> Na, it's the plum.
> 
> Or maybe the rhubarb? Possibly even the blueberry!




Blueberry blackberry.

Blackberry boysenberry.

Boysenberry huckleberry.

Huckleberry raspberry.

Raspberry strawberry.

Strawberry cranberry.

Peach.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2006)

I have to protest that boysenberries aren't historically accurate. Those sorts of anachronisms are totally out of place in a module like TO&TP.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 29, 2006)

Brother MacLaren said:
			
		

> Energy 223 kcal
> Protein 1.9 g
> Total Carbohydrates 32.9 g
> Total Sugars 15.3 g
> ...



You are forgetting the most important detail of the treasure - Pie tastes good.

It even includes plot hooks for further adventures - Somewhere, there is a bakery making these good pies. Perhaps it's guarded by more orcs.

An excellent introductory adventure for first level characters and novice DMs.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Slife (Jul 29, 2006)

Adventure?  It's so long it's nearly a campaign!

They need to cut down on the flavor text.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd answer but the threat has made me hungry and we have a pie in the fridge.  Later.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 29, 2006)

What kind of toppings do orcs enjoy on pies?

My money is on ice cream (à la mode).



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I have to protest that boysenberries aren't historically accurate.
> Those sorts of anachronisms are totally out of place in a module like TO&TP.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 29, 2006)

Wyrm Pilot said:
			
		

> "The Great Orc Bakery."




I would totally play this if it existed


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jul 29, 2006)

I hope this is the last topic of this kind.  

We've gone in to the realm of the silly here.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2006)

I think someone should design a Pie template, and apply it to the Orc.  Or apply the Humanoid template to the Pie.

Orc (Pie Humanoid... or Humanoid Pie?)

It's an orc, made of pie.  Or a pie that looks and acts like an orc.

SA: Filling.

SD: Tastes bad.

SR: 50 - spells probably won't affect this creature but at least the PC's have a shot.

And/or so on.


----------



## Corsair (Jul 29, 2006)

Wystan said:
			
		

> How to describe Orc and Pie....This is an adventure that causes the players to have existential questions...How did the orc get here, why does he hav a pie, who made the pie, can I have some pie...etc.
> 
> So I feel that this is a good thing as it makes the players look at things in a very different light, sort of like Adventures in Dungeonland did. So I would have to say....
> 
> Other




But it doesn't give the DM anything to work with when determining the answers to those questions.  You can't give all story and no substance, but this goes too far in the other direction.  It is a very clear and solid mechanically, but it doesn't add any of the fluff.  When a DM buys a module, he wants to buy an entire module, not just half of one.  That is unfortunately what will always mar "The Orc and The Pie".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Why can't the pie be the opponent and the orc the prize?


----------



## Cavalorn (Jul 29, 2006)

It's not so much an adventure as a metaphor for the human condition. Ultimately we can all be found clinging to what is precious to us, alone, in a stark and simple environment.


----------



## GeorgeFields (Jul 29, 2006)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> - Perform an obscene ritual to corrupt the pie, thus leading to the downfall of the orc tribe, after which the party steals the receipe and bakes their own pie



Is this why orcs are evil now?




The only issue I had with this module was my character didn't eat pie. He was strictly a carnivore. I can't believe my DM (or the writer) didn't take this into account. How hard would it have been to replace the pie with a chicken leg?

I haven't spoken to the DM since then.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jul 29, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Blueberry blackberry.
> 
> Blackberry boysenberry.
> 
> ...



For some reason, now I want a black and white cookie . . .


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 29, 2006)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I hope this is the last topic of this kind.
> 
> We've gone in to the realm of the silly here.



That powerful wind is the sound of this thread screaming over your head.


----------



## Finkelite (Jul 29, 2006)

*Blast from the past*

and it's been illustrated:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12553

(Although now that I look at it, it's looks mightily like that orc is about to launch that pie as a missile.)


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 29, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Q: What is the value of pie?
> 
> A: Ask the orc.




Pie arn't square, pie are round.  Cake are square.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 29, 2006)

I was upset when I read the adventure's suggested XP for the pie:  "3.14159, plus as many more digits as you have time to calculate".


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 29, 2006)

Finkelite said:
			
		

> and it's been illustrated:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12553
> 
> (Although now that I look at it, it's looks mightily like that orc is about to launch that pie as a missile.)



NPCs are allowed to use charged items!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 29, 2006)

Sleepy Voiced said:
			
		

> Total Monte Haul.



BOOOOOOOOOOO!!! HISSSSSSSSSSSS!!!   BOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Dude, go slap yourself, that was bad, totally bad... no pie for you!


----------



## Odhanan (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes. This is the quintessential D&D adventure.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 29, 2006)

People, people, people...
We are getting all worked up over this and there simply no reason, is has to be other because the author forgot to specify if the pie is magical or not.  I mean sure flavor is fine, stawberry, peach, lemon... but is a mundane pie, a masterwork pie, a _+1 Pie of Belching_, a _Cursed Pie of Poison_?
What is the level of the Orc?  Where is his stat block?

So while it has potential, I think we can safely say that without further development, that this module has hit the wall.  Maybe in future efforts the author might be able to develop something usable, but frankly, he needs more experience with game related material.  I suggest a few creative writing seminars at his local community college.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 29, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> People, people, people...
> We are getting all worked up over this and there simply no reason, is has to be other because the author forgot to specify if the pie is magical or not.  I mean sure flavor is fine, stawberry, peach, lemon... but is a mundane pie, a masterwork pie, a _+1 Pie of Belching_, a _Cursed Pie of Poison_?
> What is the level of the Orc?  Where is his stat block?
> 
> So while it has potential, I think we can safely say that without further development, that this module has hit the wall.  Maybe in future efforts the author might be able to develop something usable, but frankly, he needs more experience with game related material.  I suggest a few creative writing seminars at his local community college.



Come on now, you know very well that authors don't need to include stat blocks for core elements, and these elements are right out of core rulebooks III and IV, the _Monster Manual_ and the _Pastry Pantry_.

Admittedly, page references in the original text would have been nice.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 30, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> People, people, people...
> We are getting all worked up over this and there simply no reason, is has to be other because the author forgot to specify if the pie is magical or not.  I mean sure flavor is fine, stawberry, peach, lemon... but is a mundane pie, a masterwork pie, a _+1 Pie of Belching_, a _Cursed Pie of Poison_?
> What is the level of the Orc?  Where is his stat block?




Orc and Pie II? Or OnP errata?

I suggest the pie is masterwork chicken pot pie. The orc is level 1.


----------



## Orius (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, it's a great adventure.  It's got orc!  It's got pie!!  That's EVERYTHING!!!

More Orc and Pie goodness in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162297

I'm really looking forward to the release of _Return to the Orc and the Pie_.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 30, 2006)

Finkelite said:
			
		

> and it's been illustrated:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12553
> 
> (Although now that I look at it, it's looks mightily like that orc is about to launch that pie as a missile.)



 Actually, Fiery Dragon Productions released an Orc & Pie Counter Collection in the 2003 GenCon.



It was buisness card-sized.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 30, 2006)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> For some reason, now I want a black and white cookie . . .



Not THE black and white cookie on the black and white pie?

The Auld Grump, and thus does the worst gaming joke ever created perpetuate itself...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jul 30, 2006)

There once was an orc from Nantucket,
whose .....


Oh wait, that's Orc and dirty Limmerick. I don't know because I've never played Orc and Pie.


----------



## ssampier (Jul 30, 2006)

It's the only adventure that will fit on a t-shirt. If that's not a measure of quality, I don't know what else is.



			
				TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Not THE black and white cookie on the black and white pie?
> 
> The Auld Grump, and thus does the worst gaming joke ever created perpetuate itself...




 I feel... dumber... from reading that.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 30, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> It's the only adventure that will fit on a t-shirt. If that's not a measure of quality, I don't know what else is.




And I've got Monte's Own Orc and Pie shirt.  Sue Cook auctioned it off on eBay a while back 

Does anyone have the Celebrity DM thread archived somewhere?  The ezBoard link on the other thread is broken, and the only one I have saved is my 'Whose Pie Is It Anyway?'.

I remember the Christopher Walken being brilliant...

-Hyp.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 31, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I feel... dumber... from reading that.




Well, you can't say that I didn't warn you... 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 31, 2006)

or does anyone have the Enworld rewrite link? 
Im pretty sure it involved a half fiend orc, a cursed artifact pot holder, volcanos and the fact the pies were made of orc babies.  It was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 31, 2006)

Mmmmmm Pie!!!!      

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Eli-kun (Aug 2, 2006)

It only works if the orc is evil and the pie is also evil.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mmmm, evil pie.


----------



## Melan (Aug 2, 2006)

It is a well designed Internet meme, but not a well designed adventure module. I mean, the map is totally linear.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Melan said:
			
		

> It is a well designed Internet meme, but not a well designed adventure module. I mean, the map is totally linear.



 You must have your screen on 1-D mode again. It should be showing a square map.


----------

